# Camping In California.



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

We've been trying to raise enough money to go to Montana for years. Just can't seem to do it. The schools in our town are so bad that we decided to put the boys in private school. That costs $900 per month. So, we try not to go too far on our trips especailly with gas prices being what they are. I've been fishing the eastern Sierras since I was a young teenager in the 70's and am able to pass that on to my boys. Here are some vitual guide books of the areas that we hang out at several times per year. Hope you enjoy the tour.

John

http://www.virtualguidebooks.com/SouthCali...fTheSierra.html

http://www.virtualguidebooks.com/CentralCalif/Yosemite.html


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the Links!
Added them to my favorites.

Happy Easter!

Try and check out shaver and huntington lakes if you get the chance.
There are several others in the chain but I would not try to haul the trailer to them.
They are graet day trips from either lakes though.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice link
Thanks for sharing
Some day I want to get out on the west side

Don


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

That's awesome!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Those are great links, John!
Thanks for sharing.









I have driven through different parts of the Sierras over the years, and that truly is some of the most spectacular country around. Just beautiful views around every bend!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

The sierras are my absolute favorite place to camp since I was a teenager. My dream is to have a retirement home near Mammoth or June Lake. The area just has so much to offer.

We're planning a trip to Grant Lake Marina campground in June and probably another trip with family in the fall.

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the links. These will coem in handy next summer when I take my Sabbatical. (8 weeks off)


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

3ME said:


> Thanks for the Links!
> Added them to my favorites.
> 
> Happy Easter!
> ...


Shaver Lake is definitely nice. And like you mentioned, it is the first in the chain. Towing up to the others in not for the faint-of-heart. The elevation is something like 5500', and the road is not too terribly crooked. But as you climb past Shaver Lake, the road gets a little more difficult.
The only problem is, to stay at Camp Edison (run by SCE, the power company), you have to make your reservations way in advance.

Shaver Lake









Bob


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

CA Camper said:


> The sierras are my absolute favorite place to camp since I was a teenager. My dream is to have a retirement home near Mammoth or June Lake. The area just has so much to offer.
> 
> We're planning a trip to Grant Lake Marina campground in June and probably another trip with family in the fall.
> 
> Thanks for the links.


What dates in June Pete? We're going to be nearby in June as well.


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't have exact dates nailed down yet...but I'll sure keep you posted.

Speaking of Shaver Lake, there is a beautiful campground not too far away called Dinky Creek. It's not on Shaver Lake but the creek runs through the campground and it's good for small trout fishing. I highly recommend this campground.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

CA Camper said:


> I don't have exact dates nailed down yet...but I'll sure keep you posted.
> 
> Speaking of Shaver Lake, there is a beautiful campground not too far away called Dinky Creek. It's not on Shaver Lake but the creek runs through the campground and it's good for small trout fishing. I highly recommend this campground.


We've tent camped at Dinkey Creek. Beautiful location, but might be a little tight getting a TT in there.
Dinkey Creek is just up the road from a Sequoia grove. It is one of the few outside of Sequoia - Kings Canyon NP. It is worth the trip if staying there, or at Shaver Lake.

Bob


----------

